# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Ryralane's Workbook

## Ryralane

I've been trying on and off for months to get a lucid dream, and the past couple of weeks I've started to really dedicate myself to it (and had 2 lucid dreams so far, as well as one that I'm not sure about.)

I've been testing out different methods, and I've almost completed a WILD about 4 or 5 times. I've been failing miserably at DEILDing and have been having a bad night's sleep every night I try, so I'm not sure whether I should keep practicing at it.

The lucid dreams that I _have_ had were DILDs, though. In the 27 days that I have been keeping my journal, I have recorded 65 dreams, including 2 (or 3. Not sure.) lucid dreams and 2 FAs. 23 of these dreams were ones that I was able to recall a very good amount of detail (imo) in. There was also one in which I just wrote "The World" and scribbled what looks like a black stone arch with swinging glass doors, with a kitty cat Kirby on the opposite page.

Things I have recognized as Dream Signs are: places from my childhood (namely my old house and my grandmother's old house,) school, stores, my friends (that I hardly ever see irl, since they moved to another city not that long ago,) and either crossdressing or just flat-out being a girl.

I'm a college student getting my core out of the way (but I've been thinking about going into neuroscience for a while now. This dream stuff really interests me.) I'm a huge anime nut, I spend the majority of my time playing games (either tabletop or video games.) I like cosplaying, drawing, writing, yadda yadda generic nerd stuff.

I hope this is enough information! I'm looking forward to enjoying my time here with all of you~!

----------


## melanieb

I would say welcome to DreamViews!

<<<waves at you


I would be interested in reading some of your dreams, if you post them to your DJ. We seem to have a lot of similar interests, and your imagery sounds interesting.

Curious, why did you post here instead of the Introduction Zone?

It sounds like you already know more than most people do when making a first post, so I'll just say I look forward to hearing more from you!

----------


## Ryralane

Thanks for the welcome ^^

I've been skulking around on DreamViews for probably around half a year now, only decided to start trying to lucid dream myself a few months ago. When I did, I just browsed through the forums reading tutorials and began experimenting. I had never tried lucid dreaming before because I'm prescribed sleeping medicine for insomnia, and I thought it'd probably mess everything up. For the past few months, I've been experimenting with binaural beats and such, and I discovered that they don't help at all (and probably lower my dream recall, if anything.) Same for my medicine. The good news, though, is that doing all of this lucid dreaming stuff has helped with my insomnia, so I don't have to take my medicine as much (and consequently, have higher dream recall.) It still probably takes too long to fall asleep, but I can tell that I'm making progress.

I could type up my DJ if you want to read it. I'm sure it wouldn't take very long, and having someone read it might reveal even more Dream Signs than I've noticed.

As for why I didn't post in the Introduction Zone...
To be honest, I thought about it, but I've always found introduction threads to be very impersonal. I feel this way about standing in front of a crowd and saying "Hi, I'm so and so blah blah etc" as well, for obvious reasons. I guess it just boils down to me preferring to introduce myself through action rather than words (so to speak.)

----------


## melanieb

I would be glad to read some posts!

I always write mine out in Word, and then copy them over. It gives me time to remember details, move things around if I screw up the order of details, and correct typos.

Your Dream Signs sound interesting. Start writing!

Oh, and feel free to post around, this whole place is like a tight-knit family of strangers as we all know some secrets about each other by sharing our dreams.   :smiley:

----------


## Ryralane

If anyone was lurking this thread and was wondering about the DJ, I did in fact get it all written up. I'm also wanting to update with my current goals:

1. Learn to transform
2. Find my airship _(I'm writing a silly little story about this guy who can fly an airship through the area between dimensions. It has a magic door like the one in Howl's Moving Castle, except it can link to any door. To establish the link from the outside, I have to knock twice two times and draw a rune on the door. The link is severed after the door is closed. Really hoping that I can get this to work. It'd be awesome.)_

Tonight, I'm planning on trying to WBTB into a WILD. I tried to WILD earlier and got stuck in the "Okay, you're asleep, now just wait for your REM cycle to come along" phase, but it never did and my mom woke me up. I've gotten to the transition phase two or three times, but never actually gone through one.

(EDIT - 4/4/2012): No luck. Just had the same thing happen to me.

----------


## Matte87

Hey Ryralane and welcome to class  :smiley: 

If you're having trouble with any technique then I suggest you just leave it be for the moment. Everyone's different and some people's lives don't really get together well with some of them. I would never sacrifice sleep to try to achieve lucidity, I save those moments for the weekends when I know I can sleep in. WBTB is the king of technique enhancements so try to squeeeze as many of those into your weeks as possible and try them with MILD aswell. 

Those two tasks are great! I'd use passive control when approaching them, take a pill that'll transform you for example. But in the beginning you should first of all learn to stabilize your dreams. That way you prolong them so that you have time to do all the amazing stuff. Interact with the enviroment and active all your senses. Remember not to think about your body lying in bed, or you'll wake up.

Good luck!

----------


## Ryralane

Yeah... last night I set my alarm for 4 hours and 15 minutes after I fell asleep, hoping to catch myself right as I started my REM cycle, but it seems like I didn't get anywhere near it.
From what I can tell, WILDing seems to be the easiest method for me, although I'm working on ADA as well (and I've gotten into the habit of doing reality checks pretty much every 10 minutes or so.)

I've been using MILD in combination with all of the methods I've been doing, but it hasn't seemed to have worked yet. I'm just gonna give it time, though. It'll start to work eventually :P

----------


## Matte87

Yeah give it time and believe in yourself  :smiley:

----------


## Ryralane

Question: Is the beginner task thing still going on?
Also, what's REM rebound?  ::D:

----------


## Ryralane

Good news! I had a lucid dream the night before last, and last night I had TWO! I'd like to ask anyone to check them out and tell me what I can to do improve, because none of them lasted longer than 30 seconds.

----------


## Ryralane

Had another FA into lucid this morning. I guess I still need to work on remembering how to do the initial stabilization. I'm going to start looking at my hands BEFORE I do the nose-plug when I do RCs in real life, to get me in the habit of it.




> I'm lying in bed, eating sunflower seeds and trying to go to sleep. My mom and my sister are being loud so I can't do it. It's probably around time for me to get up anyway. I go to the hallway and my mom asks me to feed the dogs. I say yeah, sure, and I go to fill up their food bowl. There are two of my dog Cassie, and I don't think anything of it until I start walking back inside.
> 
> "Why are there two Cassies? Because I'm dreaming!"
> I do a reality check and start rubbing my hands together while I try to think of what a good way to stabilize is. I start to feel myself fade, so I shout "INCREASE LUCIDITY!" No more luck than last time. I try it a few more times, and then start asking my subconscious to help me out. I fade to black and soon feel myself wake up.

----------

